# My Layout PRR & CNJ



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Starting my layout after a lifetime of thinking about. Built the table (5x8) and ran some track and an elevated trolley line. Keeping it small for now so I dont overwhelm myself. 

More to come :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice! I love the elevated line.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Great start and keep having fun!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Watch out for the drop at the end of the trolley line!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Yea it looks to be killer!!!!!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

What cloth is that for the covering. looks pretty good.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, you will find a lot of guys with great information here, and there is also me. Love the boxcab, keep posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

sid said:


> What cloth is that for the covering. looks pretty good.


Lowes was selling it as a camping carpet. Its nice and thin and great with sound proofing.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

It's looking good. Looks like it's well thought out. Small to start is good, it makes learning easier.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks JoeSaggese that looked like some material that i got at wal mart. i also noticed that it deadened the sound a lot too. i have not put it on my layout yet , but now that ive seen yours , i might go ahead and install it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, Thank you for the comments. I look forward to searching through the forum and seeing your layouts!!

I have a lot of ideas in my head and hope to have the time to do them lol.....

Enjoy your Saturday!!!!


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

A bit of a busy weekend but the track is finally done (unless I change it again). I decided to go with 2 trolley lines and one main line. 

Next is wire and secure the tracks................ :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it. It is clean, has a lot of action, and would support very cool lighting for night scenes.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Nikola said:


> I like it. It is clean, has a lot of action, and would support very cool lighting for night scenes.


Thanks Nikola, Lighting will be very cool to work with when I get to it. Miller Engineering will be hearing from me.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

In addition to a good-looking lay-out, you have some sharp-looking stock. Do you know what years they were made?


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Vincent said:


> In addition to a good-looking lay-out, you have some sharp-looking stock. Do you know what years they were made?


All the stock is from the 70s, 90s, and some newer stuff.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i like it simple but fun


----------

